# V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just wanted to share this link(now that I have safely received my copy) of a place to purchase this book for $75. 
The German Shepherd Dog in Word & Picture by Max V Stephanitz:
http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?keywords=Books&search=action 
Scroll down to the bottom of this link for it. I ordered it on 4/6 and got it today!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

Yahoo, I just ordered my copy. Now all I need to do is find some time to read it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

I just got a call from Canine Training... The book is currently back ordered, but will be in in 7 - 10 days.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

Wow, I lucked out. I wasn't even sure I'd get a copy
~ when I did a search the amazon link came up one for $200 and then there was one for $600. Mine is brand new, I didn't think it was in print any longer.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

I just ordered a copy along with Susan Barwig's German Shepherd Book, looks like a coffee table book.

Glenn


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

Are these hard cover books?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

Yes hardcover, no sleeve and it is 700 glossy pages, 
weighs about 5#.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

I got my The German Shepherd Dog in Word & Picture by Max V Stephanitz today.

What a nice addition to my very small collection.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yaay! I was going to pm you to see if it came yet. It is a great book! I'm glad the place was able to get more~get em while you can)


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

I would add Fred Lanting The Complete German Shepherd and Willis' Genetic History of the German shepherd


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: V Stephanitz The German Shepherd Dog in word&pictu*

Doc, those are also in my collection.


----------

